# The development of cuteness...



## ~Wind~ (Aug 17, 2011)

I havent posted any bunny pics in a little while, so I thought I would share a few from the litter I was picture doccumenting here.

First Doe

Week 1





Week 2




Week 8






Second Doe

Week 1




Week 2




Week 3





I Just love how much they change and grow in such a short time. These are the two that we are going to keep and see how they fill out.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Aug 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

Love to see them develop!   Love to see the changes!   Thanks for sharing!   They both turned out very impressive.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 18, 2011)

This is just the coolest idea!! Your bunnies are bee-u-teeful!! I love it!!


----------



## greymane (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful animals!


----------



## RayofHopeFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## ~Wind~ (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I think I know what their colors are called, but what is everyone elses opinion?

I've never had these colors show up before


----------



## ~Wind~ (Aug 24, 2011)

Belly pic


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

~Wind~ said:
			
		

> Belly pic
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4218_dsc03499.jpg


Boy she turned out beautiful.  Along with your other.  I really don't know much about genes but am learning something every day.  Especially now trying to figure out what color they really are.  I found this about the silvering gene.  They seem very prominent in both your does.  It's getting really interesting learning about the color genes of rabbits.  If I'm going to breed in the future, this is something that I really need to get to know.  

This is what I found.  

Let me know if this is something you were thinking about.  

http://www.silverrabbitclub.com/silver-and-silver-fox-breeds-compared.html


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 24, 2011)

I love your black doe with the white feet...beautiful


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm guessing steel gray for doe #1 and light gray / chinchilla for doe #2.  The belly pic is very interesting!!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## flemish lops (Sep 21, 2011)

They are all so cute  , thank for sharing the pics!


----------



## Genipher (Oct 22, 2011)

We're expecting our first litter around the first of November and I keep assuming that they'll be little hairless things for a couple weeks. It's amazing to see how quickly they change in one week. It's nice to have an idea of what to expect. Thank you!


----------

